# [subversive] Fehlermeldung beim merge



## Hobbes (19. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Testprojekt, in dem ich das Arbeiten mit branches in subversion verstehen möchte. Dafür habe ich mir mit *Collabnet Subversion Edge* einen svn-Server installiert.

Die Struktur in meinem Repository sieht folgendermaßen aus


```
/Testprojekt/trunk/src/...
/Testprojekt/branches/testbrunch/src/...
```

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und dem subversive-Plugin. Darüber wurde auch der branch erstellt.

Sowohl beim mergen als auch beim reintegrate kriege ich aber eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Screenshot). Beim Zugriff auf den branch werden die Verzeichnisse doppelt angefügt, also */Testprojekt/branches/testbrunch/Testprojekt/branches/testbrunch*

Was mache ich falsch bzw. an welcher Stelle ist der Fehler zu suchen?


----------



## kama (20. Feb 2012)

Hi,

Warum probierst Du es nicht zuerst einmal auf der Kommandozeile oder nur mit TortoiseSVN (wenn Du auf Windows bist) um SVN zu lernen und dann im 2. Schritt mit Eclipse...

Frage: Wie hast Du den Branch erstellt ? 

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Hobbes (20. Feb 2012)

Der Grund ist relativ einfach. Ich nutze subversive mit Eclipse schon eine ganze Weile ohne Probleme. Nur mit branches habe ich bislang noch nicht gearbeitet. Und jetzt wollte ich das auf dem gleichen Weg probieren 

Den Branch habe ich auch mit subversive erstellt. Wobei hier nur die Option "Use working copy as is" funktioniert hat (siehe ersten Screenshot). Bei der Option "Use the repository version" tritt das gleiche Problem auf (siehe zweiten Screenshot)

Ich habe übrigens alles mit einer "sauberen" Installation probiert, d.h. Eclipse und subversive vollständig neu "installiert" sowie neuen Workspace und ein leeres Repository angelegt.


----------



## Hobbes (20. Feb 2012)

Sowohl mit TortoiseSVN als auch subclipse funktioniert es übrigens problemlos. Nur subversive geht nicht ???:L

Sorry für Doppelpost. Konnte meinen letzten Beitrag nicht mehr editiren


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2012)

Funktioniert die URL denn im Browser?
http://localhost/svn/EclipseTest/!svn/bc/7/TestProjekt/branches/testbrunch


----------



## Hobbes (20. Feb 2012)

Nein, da kommt die Meldung "404 Not Found"



> The requested URL /svn/EclipseTest/!svn/bc/7/TestProjekt/branches/testbrunch was not found on this server.



Sehe ich es richtig, dass die 7 im Pfad die Revisionsnr des Trunk ist? Der Branch hat bei mir die Revisionsnr 6.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2012)

Vielleicht ist da irgendwann auch eine Operation danaben geganden und der Eclipse Team Provider hat jetzt eine falsche Version im Cache. Check das Projek nochmal neu unter anderem Namen aus um sicher zu gehen das es keine korrupten Metadaten sind.


----------



## Hobbes (20. Feb 2012)

Das hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Neue Eclipse-Installation, neue subversive-Installation, neuer Workspace, neues Projekt. Gleicher Effekt.

Nur mal um es auszuschließen: Die gleichzeitige Installation mehrerer svn-Clients (Tortoise SVN, subversive, subclipse) auf einem Rechner spielt keine Rolle? Wobei jeder Client auf eine eigene Arbeitskopie verweist.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2012)

> Nur mal um es auszuschließen: Die gleichzeitige Installation mehrerer svn-Clients (Tortoise SVN, subversive, subclipse) auf einem Rechner spielt keine Rolle? Wobei jeder Client auf eine eigene Arbeitskopie verweist.


Jein. Die Arbeitskopie ist unkritisch. Interessant wird es eher wenn du von mehreren Stellen aus direkt die 'Remote' Copy bearbeitest. Also zB sowohl über den Webserver als auch übers Dateisystem. Dann kann das vermutlich schon Probleme verursachen, bin ich nicht firm genug mit SVN um dabei mögliche Probleme ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Hobbes (22. Feb 2012)

Ich hatte eben die Möglichkeit, auf einem komplett anderen (unabhängigen) System zu testen. Da ging es problemlos (welch Überaschung )

Der einzige mir bekannte Unterschied ist die Version des subversion-Servers. Bei mir privat läuft Version 1.7.2-2773.84, auf dem anderen Rechner eine 1.6-er Version.

Ansonsten nutze ich immer die jeweils aktuellsten Versionen (Eclipse, subversive)

Hilft mir zwar alles nicht viel weiter, aber ich wollte es noch gesagt haben  Mal sehen, ob ich noch eine unabhängige Installation einer aktuellen subversion-Version testen kann. Das ist dann aber definitiv mein letzter Versuch


----------



## Hobbes (23. Feb 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Der svn-Connector scheint mit subversion 1.7 nicht vollständig zu funktionieren SVNKit*::*Download. Dann werde ich es wohl mit anderen svn-Clients versuchen oder abwarten.

Sind das übliche Probleme, wenn man die subversion-Version aktualisiert? Oder geht das (bei bestehenden Projekten) im Regelfall problemlos?


----------

